# Mini Pcs with DC input,my first car build



## KingJames (Feb 1, 2015)

Im looking at getting a MinipC for my build. A lot of benefits but i am unsure of the power Setup. 

This unit
(http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Desktop/Vivo_PC/VM60/E8901_Vivopc_Vmseries.pdf) 

accepts dc input - 

Rating output current: 3.42A (65W)
•
Rating output voltage: 19

This regulator seems overkill on paper but its always better to have too much right?

CarNetix CNX-P2140 185W Dual Output Intelligent DC-DC Regulator | The mp3Car Store

An i can make an entry point somewhere to tap into the power switch for the ignition switched wakeup.

Please point out anything that would cause this to be a fail, ive always been a fan of Asus stability and these units are smaller, have more features, and decent horsepower compared to similar or more exspensive home build units. If i can get all the things i want for $100 less than my newegg cart and all i have to do is chop up a power cord im in.


----------

